# The Best Sticky Chicken Ever!



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Authentic Chinese Sticky Chicken.... Enjoy 

For the Sauce:

1 tblspn Fresh Chopped Garlic

1 tblspn Fresh Chopped Ginger

4 tblspn Soy Sauce

4 tblspn Hot Sauce

4 tblspn Honey

2 tblspn Brown Sugar

1 tblspn Chopped Parsley

Salt & Pepper to taste

Method:

Basically Just chop garlic and ginger finely then add all ingredients into a container and mix 

For the chicken:

Cook some chicken in Walnut Oil/Olive oil if you prefer, Add sauce to chicken and bring to the boil, after 5 mins simmer for another 5 mins.

Serve with rice or noodles 

TRUST ME!! ONE TO MAKE AND TAKES AROUND 15 MINS INCLUDING COOKING TIME


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah that looks like it would be goooooooooooooood! Add a chilli and I'm all over that!


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that looks like it would be goooooooooooooood! Add a chilli and I'm all over that!


Green Finger Chillis Are Optional


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

So what time is this ready?? :drool:


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> So what time is this ready?? :drool:


Im genuinely just starting to eat it now, Pic taken will upload it after 

Happy Chinese New Year Fvckers :lol:


----------

